# I FEEL STUCK AS MY FSH LEVELS R HIGH AND HAVE NO WOMB



## mandy_1986 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi i haven't been on here for a while i had my 3rd appointment to see my fertility consultant and have had the results to a previous blood test he said that my hormone levels where high so i asked what it meant and he said that there was a less chance of getting eggs from me that were of good quality  but to add insult to injury i have started to have hot flushes and I'm only 22 and I'm desperate to have a baby of my own and now it looks like i have a even less chances of having one,my consultant is getting a second oppion from guys & st Thomasa's in London if they didnt think its worth it then its the end of the line,then my only option will be to addopt as I'm not one for using egg donation.if NE one has NE word of advise please IM me thanks for taking the time to read this   (10/6/0


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh Mandy

So sorry hunnie  

I don't know how to help or advise except to send you a virtual hug  .  Life can certainly deal us some rotten old cards.  

However, it can also take some funny old corners, detours, dead ends and u-turns.  The hot flushes may not mean what you think.  The consultant said there was 'less chance' not no chance.  And hormone levels fluctuate.  At least it sounds as if you are getting good medical care and attention.  Do you know when you are likely to get the results of the second opinion?  

We are here for you and listening sweetie.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Mandy,

What a horrible shock for you. There have been threads on reducing FSH. Take a look on some of the other threads. 22 is so young to have every door slammed in your face.

Sending lots of sympathy and I hope that those consultants can find something that will work.


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Mandy,

I was so sorry to read how difficult life is right now for you. Maybe the second opinion will hold out more hope.  As G says, we are here when you need people to talk to. 

Jq xx


----------



## mandy_1986 (Jan 21, 2008)

i get my results on the 15th august so plz keep ur fingers crossed,im hoping im not going through the menopase, i have changed my diet since i saw my consaultant and so far touch wood i havent had ne hot flushes. 



Griselda said:


> Oh Mandy
> 
> So sorry hunnie
> 
> ...


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's good to hear, Mandy,

Will be watching out for your update on the August appointment.

Kindest regards,


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Fingers, arms, legs and toes all crossed for you.   

Please let us know how you get on.



I read somewhere just a few days ago that even if hot flushes are due to the onset of menopause they can start to happen up to *10 years * before the *actual * menopause and under 'normal' circumstances it is still possible to become pregnant (thereby you still have the possibility of some viable eggs) right up until the menopause actually hits.

Also there is a blood test you can have now that will indicate the level of your ovarian reserve. I had it a few days ago will get the results next week. Why not ask to have that too if it's relevant or you think it will help you find some peace of mind?

Hope that's a help.

Luv
G x


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi there

Just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and sending you a  

I never know wether to share things that give a little hope or not as sometimes it helps and sometimes it doesn't.

My sister was diagnosed with a high FSH and was told she was unlikely she would conceive as heading for an early menopause in her 20's she went through 3 cycles of IVF all unsucessfull, and after 4 years gave up and had been accepted to adopt then fell pregnant! They now have the baby the wanted.

I really don't know how helpful some of these tests are at times, but do get a second opinion.

Take care love Alison


----------

